

God Help Us All - lfuller
http://blog.loganfuller.com/god_help_us_all/

======
ceejayoz
God help his webserver, apparently.

~~~
lfuller
I'm trying to get the cause figured out. Spun this up yesterday on a spare dev
server - not the best idea in hindsight!

~~~
lfuller
It's back up now.

~~~
mdonahoe
FYI, I couldn't read this on my iPhone because your sidebar is position:fixed
and gets all in the way. Your face stared back at me on top of the text.

~~~
lfuller
Thanks for the heads up - I'll fix that now.

